# Resources for teaching children hymns?



## thistle93 (Dec 23, 2013)

Hi! Can you recommend any resources for teaching hymns to children? Any books of children's hymns recommend? Any cd's with children's hymns recommend? 


For His Glory-
Matthew


----------



## Tirian (Dec 23, 2013)

We listen to the Sons of Korah in the car and around he home. My 5 yr old sings all the way through scores of Psalms set to contemporary music that you will all enjoy! My teenagers love it too


----------



## Andres (Dec 23, 2013)

Check out Crown & Covenant's children's section here. They also have mini-Psalters that are perfect for kiddos.


----------



## jwithnell (Dec 23, 2013)

Our regular hymnal is part of our day-to-day family life. We used to belt out "A Mighty Fortress" at the top of our lungs to assuage the fear that one of our sons had of the car wash.  I have mixed feelings about some of what's designed for children. It seems like Judy Rogers had CDs that were straight-forward with the children's catechism and some simple verses, and those were fine, but is seems like a lot of what's designed for kid's music is overly sentimental and sometimes simplified to the point of error.


----------



## Hemustincrease (Dec 23, 2013)

I do use the Metropolitan Tabernacle Hymn book for children. But mostly we just use regular hymn book’s and I set full Psalms to tunes so my children learn them off by heart super fast.  

Sunday School Hymns | Children's Hymn Book My only gripe with this book, is that they shorten hymns to just one verse and chorus etc.

Jamie Soles music is great if you want some Biblical songs for the car etc. (Not hymns, but great Biblical music.) My son (3) was singing one of his songs at the top of his voice in the supermarket just last week. The lyrics go like this “This old man, he played three, he put me across his knee, with a nic nac whack a smack, give the kid the rod, this old man’s obeying God.” LOL I figured nobody but Christians would know what giving the ‘rod’ was anyway, so let him sing to his hearts content. 

"If you love how the whole Bible testifies of Jesus, you will love this music!” Christian Music | from Jamie Soles


----------

